
Free Programming Books - buluzhai
http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/programming.php
======
neovive
Great list of books! How great is this book from 1984 - Creating Adventure
Games on Your Computer (<http://www.atariarchives.org/adventure/>)

------
Shamiq
Wait, are these legally uploaded?

~~~
3dFlatLander
I saw more than a few recently published O'Reilly books on the list, so I'm
guessing not.

EDIT: I noticed that some of the random titles I looked into actually link to
the book website. For example: "Real World Haskell" goes to the
realworldhaskell.com website. Maybe these are legal after all? A great find
indeed if they are.

~~~
DannoHung
I don't know about RWH PDFs from O'Reilly, but all the content in that book
was made available on the author's website.

They did sort of an open editing dealy.

~~~
anc2020
I was pretty sure you needed to buy the book before you get that, I tried to
follow links for a while to get the RWH pdf before and didn't succeed.

Edit: Seems that they are linking only to the site and not a pdf for RWH so it
could well be legal :)

------
Mongoose
I tend to like reading physical books ( _gasp_ ), but some of these are
definitely worth scanning through. The E-Books Directory website as a whole
has tons of good stuff on other topics, too.

~~~
pugio
It's collections like these that make me sorely tempted to purchase the new
Kindle when it's released. Imagine having every one of these books in a
portable, readable, display.

------
stevejohnson
This list is wicked awesome. I didn't realize RWH or KnR were online!

------
koepked
Nice find! Thanks for sharing!

